# Is it sweat or rectal discharge? Would a reasonable person change underwear?



## Alternative Solution (Feb 12, 2011)

For the past month I have been getting wet spots on my underwear every day. There's no color or smell. I never used to sweat much in that area but for some reason I do now.

Most of the time I know it's sweat because of where the spots are, usually in the middle, above the anus. Also, it tends to happen after sitting down for a long time, cardio activity, or simply being in a hot and humid area.

There are other times when I'm not so sure it's sweat-- like when the wet spot is just under the anus. If it was sweat I feel like it would be in different areas, and maybe not so concentrated.

Of course, it could be merely sweat in all cases. How can I know for sure? I have OCD and this issue has caused a great deal of anxiety for me.

At first I was changing pants and underwear a few times a day but this seems unreasonable since its probably just sweat.

What would a reasonable person do in this case?


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I know for myself I get the discharge when I have to go but can't. I usually just put a liner in or some sort of protection. Easy to change and you don't go through tons of clothes/underwear


----------



## Alternative Solution (Feb 12, 2011)

But how would I know if what in seeing is discharge or sweat? Other than the fact I have ibs and the fact that sometimes the wet spot is where the anus is, I have no reason to think it's anything other than sweat.

So what would a reasonable person do and how would I know?


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

If you go to a gi or colon rectal dr they will be able to identify what it is if it is something you are worried about.if it has no smell, my guess would be sweat.


----------



## kaymj (Jun 21, 2016)

I used to be HIGHLY anxious about this, but not so much anymore, since I found out that it is pretty common (I started having issues like this when I was a teenager, and nervous about everything). if its affecting your OCD, then there are fairly thin and comfortable panty liners that you can wear in many underwear styles. they fit in your pocket easily and you can change them every time you're in the bathroom if you want. I would probably guess sweat, too, since it should probably have more of a smell if its rectal discharge. the liners help with sweaty butts too. if you have IBS-C, and any kind of blockage or impaction, you can still have diarrhea BEHIND the harder stool, and the fluid can leak past. this has happened to me a few times. so if you're just trying to pass gas, you can leak a little. can you feel the leakage, or does it just show in your underwear?


----------



## Alternative Solution (Feb 12, 2011)

kaymj said:


> I used to be HIGHLY anxious about this, but not so much anymore, since I found out that it is pretty common (I started having issues like this when I was a teenager, and nervous about everything). if its affecting your OCD, then there are fairly thin and comfortable panty liners that you can wear in many underwear styles. they fit in your pocket easily and you can change them every time you're in the bathroom if you want. I would probably guess sweat, too, since it should probably have more of a smell if its rectal discharge. the liners help with sweaty butts too. if you have IBS-C, and any kind of blockage or impaction, you can still have diarrhea BEHIND the harder stool, and the fluid can leak past. this has happened to me a few times. so if you're just trying to pass gas, you can leak a little. can you feel the leakage, or does it just show in your underwear?


Wearing liners would create a slippery slope With OCD that would lead to more paranoia.

I don't know if I actually feel it leaking because OCD creates sensory hallucinations (luckily no visual ones). I often feel like somethings happening, then I check, and there's absolutely nothing.

If anyone is wondering if psychosis is fun... it's not.


----------

